# 37 Silverking M1 project



## fboggs1986 (Feb 21, 2018)

Started working on a 1937 M1 Silverking a little while back. Here is some progress pics so far. 

Frank











.jpg[/IMG]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 21, 2018)

So far so good.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## mack0327 (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm going to have to buy that 9-hole rack of of you Frank!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 19, 2018)

Starting to reassemble! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

